# where to find timing belt and water pump???



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

See this thread for more info. 

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201...cussion/219513-timing-belt-replacement-2.html

@*sailurman* mentions in Post #14 that he found the parts for about $220 on GMPartsNow.com. He also includes a parts list complete with part numbers.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

try Advanced Auto also. 

When I went to the websight there was a 20% off code to be activated to which I skipped. There's also a promo of 15% off over $30. 

They have teh waterpump and belt. Don't know about the pulley and tension.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

I just did my timing belt last weekend. Belt, tensioner, idler and water pump for a couple hundred bucks(something like $220) through gmpartsdirect.com

All OEM parts at a price I couldn't find cheaper anywhere else and was happy with their service

Belt replacement was the easiest I've ever done, and pretty quick to do.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm getting a total of about $207, plus shipping, for timing belt, timing idler, timing tensioner, and water pump by taking the least expensive price for ACDelco parts (OEM pulleys and water pump, and the ACDelco Professional TB350 belt) between Amazon and RockAuto. I'd spend another $16 and add the serpentine idler to the list while you're at it, since you'll have it off the engine during disassembly anyway. You can save about $20 by switching to a GMB aftermarket water pump from Amazon (it's out of stock at RockAuto), if you wanted to.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

From my order last year:
[h=2]Order Content[/h]

*Part Number*
*Part Name*
*Price*
*Quantity*
*Total*
55562864
Serpentine Tensioner
$39.46
1
$39.46
55580776
Timing Belt
$42.93
1
$42.93
55578485
Serpentine Belt
$32.93
1
$32.93
55488983
Pump
$55.99
1
$55.99
55562865
Idler Pulley (Left)
$19.63
1
$19.63
55581830
Idler Pulley (Right)
$33.51
1
$33.51


Subtotal:
$224.45
Promo discount 10%:
-$22.45
Shipping (Standard Shipping (1-5 business days average)):
$21.64
Total:
$223.64


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Not the cheapest option, but a good kit, and has part numbers and a special tool: 

https://www.idparts.com/timing-belt-kit-cruze-gen1-p-5512.html

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

